# Poor rattie has a cold



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

One of my ratties has got a cold and I was wondering if their was anything I needed to do for him? he is making a very pitiful snuffling sound and keeps sneezing poor thing!! :001_unsure:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

aww sorry i cant offer any advice hun, hope they get better x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

thank u


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sounds like he has a respiratory infection as rats don't get colds!

u need to get him to the vets for some oral baytril,he'll need it at least a weeks dosage on a spoon with some yummy yoghurt or jam.

if u don't that snuffling noise will get worse and it will be harder for him to breathe and if not treated can lead to death in some cases.

Fancy Rats | Information | Baytril

Fancy Rats | Information | When to Take Your Rat to The Vet

please read the links it provides very useful reading on rats.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no advice though blade's advice sounds brill. Really hope he gets better soon! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> One of my ratties has got a cold and I was wondering if their was anything I needed to do for him? he is making a very pitiful snuffling sound and keeps sneezing poor thing!! :001_unsure:


awww, how long has he had it for? x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

He just started snuffling yesterday


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I would take him to the vets.

As previously pointed out, rats dont get colds.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> He just started snuffling yesterday


Could be myco, you should take him to the vets to get treated, catch it early before it becomes serious


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank u all for your good advice, rattie is feeling much better now and has stopped snuffling must have just been a 24 hr bug I will defiantly be keeping a close eye on him though.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> Thank u all for your good advice, rattie is feeling much better now and has stopped snuffling must have just been a 24 hr bug I will defiantly be keeping a close eye on him though.


Good news Daisy, here's us thinking it was a life or death situtation! x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG!!! no thank goodness it wasnt!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brill news! xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

just be sure to keep a close eye on him as rats can all of a sudden go down hill very quick,and small rodents are good at hiding any illness untill its worse or too late.

to be honest if it was my rat i'd take him to the vets for a quick check up and to get some baytril just incase for future.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

blade100 said:


> just be sure to keep a close eye on him as rats can all of a sudden go down hill very quick,and small rodents are good at hiding any illness untill its worse or too late.
> 
> to be honest if it was my rat i'd take him to the vets for a quick check up and to get some baytril just incase for future.


Can you buy baytril or does it have to be prescribed by the vet?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Can you buy baytril or does it have to be prescribed by the vet?


It has to be prescribed by a vet. I agree with blade100 that if it was my rat I would take him/her to a vet.

Hope hes feeling better soon


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

as petitepuppet has said it has to be prescribed.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Just had rattie out of his cage for a while and no sign of any snuffles at all, JOY!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

if it were one of my Rats I would be still be defo taking it to the vets.. You can never be too cautious.. IMO.. The vet can hear with the stethoscope what we cant with our ears.. xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Daisymoo, I thought you were a breeder?


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Daisymoo, I thought you were a breeder?


What do you mean?????


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sorry if I am out of line in saying this but I thought that someone who has chosen to breed rats would know that they cant catch the cold and that there would be a trip to the vets at the first sign of illness.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I didnt join this forum to get into confrontations so I am ending this thread here.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I didnt join the forum to get into confrontations either but I think there may be some irresponsible breeding going on and I would feel awful if I hadnt said something.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I didnt join the forum to get into confrontations either but I think there may be some irresponsible breeding going on and I would feel awful if I hadnt said something.


I understand what you are saying petite puppet... If one has the grots how do you know babies wont get them.. I too know Rats don't get colds, and I'm not an experienced Rat person.. 
I know purely through what TDM recently went through...

So if mine was slightly snuffly I'd have mine at the vets.. Just in case.. Prevention is better than cure.. x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I understand what you are saying petite puppet... If one has the grots how do you know babies wont get them.. I too know Rats don't get colds, and I'm not an experienced Rat person..
> I know purely through what TDM recently went through...
> 
> So if mine was slightly snuffly I'd have mine at the vets.. Just in case.. Prevention is better than cure.. x


I think she meant breeding pet shop rats in general was irresponsible practice. And not being experienced enough to know rats don't get colds, as myco is usually one of the first things you learn about rats when you start keeping them.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

my thoughts exactly.
which is why i put up the links to try and show her that rats can't get colds and baytril was recommend for her rat,but it seems she doesn't want to and imo this is not a good breeder as if she were she'd know about respiratory diseases and myco and that a trip to the vets was needed.

her rat may have an upper resp infection and because she's decided that her rat is all better the rat could become seriously ill which i hope it doesn't.

as i've said before rats hide illness well an can get ill over 24 hours.

a good rat breeder breed for health and temperament,as far as know health comes first.
with knowledge of the rats health and there generations to rule out myco and other things like tumors.

maybe this person is a BYB(back yard breeder)
a responsible breeder is a registered one that breeds for showing and one that has homes lined up ready usually they have an endless waiting list.

sorry but it had to be said.
there are so many rats in rescues these days and back yard breeders don't help.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> a responsible breeder is a registered one that breeds for showing and one that has homes lined up ready usually they have an endless waiting list.


Im sorry, but what has registration got to do with breeding ethics?

Paying a fee to be on the list does not guarantee good ethics, the list is not screened or policed


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> which is why i put up the links to try and show her that rats can't get colds and baytril was recommend for her rat,but it seems she doesn't want to and imo this is not a good breeder as if she were she'd know about respiratory diseases and myco and that a trip to the vets was needed.
> 
> her rat may have an upper resp infection and because she's decided that her rat is all better the rat could become seriously ill which i hope it doesn't.
> ...


Thank you for saying what I held myself back from saying!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Im sorry, but what has registration got to do with breeding ethics?
> 
> Paying a fee to be on the list does not guarantee good ethics, the list is not screened or policed


oh i thought nfrs info u get to find a good breeder were the best people?to get rats off??


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> oh i thought nfrs info u get to find a good breeder were the best people?to get rats off??


NFRS registration does not guarantee that they are a `good` breeder though....its up to potential owners to make sure they are happy with the ethics and conditions of the breeder before they buy


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> oh i thought nfrs info u get to find a good breeder were the best people?to get rats off??


They can be...since better breeders tend to take the trouble to register, but they are completely unpoliced and could be abused by someone wanting to look more reputable..it's hit and miss really, you use your own common sense to find a good breeder that you agree with.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thank you for saying what I held myself back from saying!!


it just seems to me that people buy all these pets and then when one gets sick they can't be bothered to take the poor thing to the vets just for a quick check up just to be safe than sorry!

i don't care if i get shot down by this op but it makes me mad its not like animals can spk and say when they feel poorly,they rely on us.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> NFRS registration does not guarantee that they are a `good` breeder though....its up to potential owners to make sure they are happy with the ethics and conditions of the breeder before they buy


oh right i see.thats good to know then.
but like u say u go and see the breeder your sure to know yourself if they are breeding for health and temp by the conditions there kept in.

do u get some sort of paper work so u can see the parents and grandparents ect health records?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> do u get some sort of paper work so u can see the parents and grandparents ect health records?


Depends on the breeder as to what they supply, as it varies.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i suppose its word of mouth then like if i came to u or lisa and asked who u think is best to get rats from,what conditions there kept in if they breed for the right reasons and so on.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I did try to end this before to stop things escalating like they are doing now!!! 

I will say a few things to set the record straight and then that is it, if you all want to carry on between yourselves then fine, you are quite welcome to take over my thread.

I have had a consultation with a vet as I do care about my pets, the rat who had the snuffles wasn't the rat who is the father of the babies so therefore hasn't passed anything on. I am not a "Back Yard Breeder" I may not be a registered breeder but I do in fact have a waiting list so I therefore have "homes lined up ready" and the future owners have already visited me and are very happy.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> i suppose its word of mouth then like if i came to u or lisa and asked who u think is best to get rats from,what conditions there kept in if they breed for the right reasons and so on.


Well you could yes, but one persons idea of good, may not be another persons idea of good lol :lol:

But i think the breeders list is a good place to start when looking for rats, with the appropriate question asking in regards to ethics and practices, and if needed, taking word of mouth into account too.

I mean there are people on the breeders list who i wouldn't touch with a bargepole as their ethics don't match mine in terms of health etc, but have a great reputation as they produce nice show rats....

But then again they could probably say the same about mine, as i put emphasis on health and temprement before anything..and it often spoils my chances for showable rats as they have random white markings/are unstandardised varieties :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

So this lot will not be getting sold through preloved like the last lot?

Doesnt matter if this rat is the father of the babies or not. You dont know what is wrong with your rat so you dont know if the babies or any of you other rats will catch it through the air!!!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Daisymoo said:


> I did try to end this before to stop things escalating like they are doing now!!!
> 
> I will say a few things to set the record straight and then that is it, if you all want to carry on between yourselves then fine, you are quite welcome to take over my thread.
> 
> I have had a consultation with a vet as I do care about my pets, the rat who had the snuffles wasn't the rat who is the father of the babies so therefore hasn't passed anything on. I am not a "Back Yard Breeder" I may not be a registered breeder but I do in fact have a waiting list so I therefore have "homes lined up ready" and the future owners have already visited me and are very happy.


But at the end of the day, breeding from pet shop quality rats...isnt the ideal way to do things.

There is a saying...you cant polish a turd, and it is very true. If you start with crap rats with no history or line info and no ability to select for type/health etc, you will only ever produce more crap.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

but laura it just shows that u are a very caring and knowledgeable of your rats and that is great.and thats how i'd be too,infact if i did breed rats which i have no intention of doing as its too complicated for me with regards to getting the health and ruling out all possible illnesses i don't think i'd be able to sell them to people as i'd be so worried who they'd end up with.:lol:

its just a shame there isn't more people out there like u that share the same views as u do.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I did try to end this before to stop things escalating like they are doing now!!!
> 
> I will say a few things to set the record straight and then that is it, if you all want to carry on between yourselves then fine, you are quite welcome to take over my thread.
> 
> I have had a consultation with a vet as I do care about my pets, the rat who had the snuffles wasn't the rat who is the father of the babies so therefore hasn't passed anything on. I am not a "Back Yard Breeder" I may not be a registered breeder but I do in fact have a waiting list so I therefore have "homes lined up ready" and the future owners have already visited me and are very happy.


Nothing's escalating, we're just talking.

Illness and lack of general knowledge aside, you told me you didn't purposely breed after I tried to give you some information about the risks of breeding rats of unknown lineage. I thought I was just being helpful.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> But at the end of the day, breeding from pet shop quality rats...isnt the ideal way to do things.
> 
> There is a saying...you cant polish a turd, and it is very true. If you start with crap rats with no history or line info and no ability to select for type/health etc, you will only ever produce more crap.


Steady on now Spoiled Rat.. with the Crap rats.. Mine are pet shop and they are my pets and I love em too bits whether they are pets shop or breed for health etc... They are my pets and there top.. ner ner


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Steady on now Spoiled Rat.. with the Crap rats.. Mine are pet shop and they are my pets and I love em too bits whether they are pets shop or breed for health etc... They are my pets and there top.. ner ner


LOL i love my crappers too, but you have to admit that they arent the best choice for a new breeder


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi to all. Now I am not meaning to get dragged into a dispute, but Daisymoo is a friend of mine and would feel awful if I didn't stand up for her.

Now firstly I was worried that the ratty boy was not being vet checked...but she has done now! 

And I am the first to to get irate at "back yard breeders". But really that refers to people who buy unchecked pet shop animals, breed them for all they are worth and sell the babies for profit. I know for a fact this is not what Daisymoo is. She cares for her animals and she does go to the vet. She also drove all the way from Cheshire to North Manchester to ensure a good home for my little Dini. Not only that but she is a well established member on this site and has proven to most who have talked to her how well intentioned and caring she is!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> But really that refers to people who *buy unchecked pet shop animals, breed them* for all they are worth and sell the babies for profit.


She bought pet shop rats and bred them. That's irresponsible - doesn't matter how many litters have been churned out or what profit she's made, they're not genetically sound rats.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> She bought pet shop rats and bred them. That's irresponsible - doesn't matter how many litters have been churned out or what profit she's made, they're not genetically sound rats.


I wouldn't go into it myself as the few big time breeders who do it properly have done degrees, courses etc into genetics etc.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> LOL i love my crappers too, but you have to admit that they arent the best choice for a new breeder


I must admit I have no intentions of breeding them.. My dog.. I bought the best that I could find at the time... With papers and all the necessary info etc I needed.. But that is my dog...

But I agree.. If I were to want to Breed I would prob find the best rat with many years of history from it parents etc.. with no health probs...

But as mine are my pets i don't need to be so pedantic


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Well to me a BYB is someone who chooses to breed animals they clearly know very little about. Daisymoo knows nothing of her rats lineage so how is she supposed to know if hereditary faults are being passed onto offspring??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Well to me a BYB is someone who chooses to breed animals they clearly know very little about. Daisymoo knows nothing of her rats lineage so how is she supposed to know if hereditary faults are being passed onto offspring??


I am just terrified I am going to lose a lovely friend and good member to this site. Yes none of you would do what she has done. But this is upsetting a person who does LOVE all her animals!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

This thread seriously needs to be locked


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

We're not accusing her of not loving her animals, but she really does need to think about what's best for them, and not just that she wants cute babies. 

Breeding rats with all kinds of hidden genetic issues is irresponsible - imagine if one of her lovely rats has a litter and some of the babies are born with severe painful deformities, or the mother dies in labour due to complications? I wouldn't want to put someone I love through that, it's just too risky.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I do not want Daisymoo to leave the forum and I dont want her to be scared to ask any rat related questions in the future. I know I would be more than happy to help, if I can.

But I hope this has been awake call and hopefully this will be the last time she decides to breed.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Same, I don't bear any ill-will, just thinking about the sake of the ratties.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Poor rattie is now well so thread being locked 

Thankyou :thumbup:


----------

